# My Official Review: Titan as a plow/work truck



## linycctitan

As so many people have been sending me pm's, profile messages and emails lately, asking how my truck is holding up, I figured I would go ahead and post my full review.

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT THESE ARE MY OPINIONS AND I HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO THEM. IF YOU ARE GOING TO BASH ME FOR NOT BUYING AMERICAN, STOP, THINK AND LOOK AT MY MANY OTHER POSTS, AND DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME AS YOU WILL NOT GET A RESPONSE!!

What I have: 2006 Nissan Titan 4x4 SE Crew Cab with Off-Road, High Utility & Big Tow packages

Short form Review: (for those that don't want to get into the long read)
Current Mileage: almost 70k
Do I run this truck harder than I probably should? Yes
Do I do things that aren't recommended with this truck? Yes
Have I had any truck breakdowns? No
Have I had any premature wear issues? No
Am I meticulous with maintenance? Yes
Is this a respectable/reliable/capable 1/2 ton truck? Yes

My Full Review: I bought my truck new in July of '06, after extensive research, test drives and climbing inside, under and over anything of interest. I looked at the Dodge, Ford, GMC & Toyota 1/2 ton crew cabs, and was most impressed by the Titan. It had several convenient options that others either didn't offer, or were aftermarket add-ons. To me, it also felt more like a truck as far as power, ride and handling. At the time, I needed a truck for family use, as well as occasional work/project duties. Well as we all know, things can change in a hurry and I suddenly found myself using my truck for more work related activities than as the "family truckster".
In Fall '07, I set the truck up with a steel 7'6" SnoWay 26 Series. At the time I had a great local dealer and plow options for the Titan were extremely limited. Overall the plow has performed well, however dealer support disappeared when my local guy retired and closed up shop. I plow 95% small to mid-sized commercial and have been pushing snow since 1993. The Titan handles the plow very well, after some minor mods (originally had a 2" leveling kit which worked very well, but when the front shocks started to get too mushy, I upgraded to adjustable Bilstien 5100's which are excellent) and pushes plenty of snow. I run with about 400-500 lbs. of ballast behind the rear wheels and sometimes the 2-stage blower in the bed. When running with the blade and ballast on, I always run in "tow mode", which works very well. I have had no issues with any overheating, premature front end wear or brake wear, and I am a stickler for regular (and sometimes excessive) maintenance on all my vehicles and equipment. Yes, I have been "temporarily immobilized" (due to snow deeper than the tires can dig!) on occasion during the big storms, but so has everyone else.
I have also pulled many trailers on a regular basis, and the Titan has handled them very well also. I've frequently pulled the 5700# (loaded) landscape trailer, 16' deck-over with the Bobcat S185 and occasionally (though not any more:crying, the 26' Chaparral cuddy cabin. There have been a few times when I have been known to pull the Bobcat around while the plow is on, and have had no issues still.
Basically, I treat my Titan more like a 3/4 or 1 ton truck than I do a 1/2 ton, and with almost 70k hard miles, I really couldn't ask for anything more out of what was supposed to be the family rig. The only major downfall with this truck is the size of the bed, as it is a bit small (5.5'), but I have learned to adapt and overcome. Had I known the sudden lifestyle change would be coming about, I would have probably gone with a 3/4 or 1 ton, but when life threw me lemons, I made lemonade.

I hope this is/was helpful to anyone questioning the ability/capability of the Titan. Overall, I feel that this is by far the most capable and most reliable 1/2 ton truck I have ever owned.

AGAIN, THESE ARE MY OPINIONS, SO ALL THE "IMPORT HATERS" CAN JUST MOVE ALONG. THANK YOU.


----------



## affekonig

Glad to hear/read it.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I almost bought a used 05 titan with 46000 miles but i was worried about making such a nice truck into a work truck. I figured I would destroy it and it was 16000 which was a ton of money for me. Glad to hear someone is doing it though and it is holding up well. Thumbs Up


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Good review. the Titan sounds like it handled its own for you. just like you i am a bit hard on my vehicles.


----------



## nhgranite

who plows with a jap truck? ussmileyflag


----------



## ecooke21

great review,.. I am starting my 3rd season plowing with my titan (Meyers stl 7.5)... it is awesome... i couldn't be happier... this truck plows awesome... It definitely isnt a beast like our 1 tons, but i dont hesitate to push this truck.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Just use my 04 Titan w/Boss Sport Duty 7'6" plow for the first time. It handled it great, but It does sit a little low. I might install Timbrens.


----------



## jmoritz2

linycctitan;1182100 said:


> As so many people have been sending me pm's, profile messages and emails lately, asking how my truck is holding up, I figured I would go ahead and post my full review.
> 
> PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT THESE ARE MY OPINIONS AND I HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO THEM. IF YOU ARE GOING TO BASH ME FOR NOT BUYING AMERICAN, STOP, THINK AND LOOK AT MY MANY OTHER POSTS, AND DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME AS YOU WILL NOT GET A RESPONSE!!
> 
> What I have: 2006 Nissan Titan 4x4 SE Crew Cab with Off-Road, High Utility & Big Tow packages
> 
> Short form Review: (for those that don't want to get into the long read)
> Current Mileage: almost 70k
> Do I run this truck harder than I probably should? Yes
> Do I do things that aren't recommended with this truck? Yes
> Have I had any truck breakdowns? No
> Have I had any premature wear issues? No
> Am I meticulous with maintenance? Yes
> Is this a respectable/reliable/capable 1/2 ton truck? Yes
> 
> My Full Review: I bought my truck new in July of '06, after extensive research, test drives and climbing inside, under and over anything of interest. I looked at the Dodge, Ford, GMC & Toyota 1/2 ton crew cabs, and was most impressed by the Titan. It had several convenient options that others either didn't offer, or were aftermarket add-ons. To me, it also felt more like a truck as far as power, ride and handling. At the time, I needed a truck for family use, as well as occasional work/project duties. Well as we all know, things can change in a hurry and I suddenly found myself using my truck for more work related activities than as the "family truckster".
> In Fall '07, I set the truck up with a steel 7'6" SnoWay 26 Series. At the time I had a great local dealer and plow options for the Titan were extremely limited. Overall the plow has performed well, however dealer support disappeared when my local guy retired and closed up shop. I plow 95% small to mid-sized commercial and have been pushing snow since 1993. The Titan handles the plow very well, after some minor mods (originally had a 2" leveling kit which worked very well, but when the front shocks started to get too mushy, I upgraded to adjustable Bilstien 5100's which are excellent) and pushes plenty of snow. I run with about 400-500 lbs. of ballast behind the rear wheels and sometimes the 2-stage blower in the bed. When running with the blade and ballast on, I always run in "tow mode", which works very well. I have had no issues with any overheating, premature front end wear or brake wear, and I am a stickler for regular (and sometimes excessive) maintenance on all my vehicles and equipment. Yes, I have been "temporarily immobilized" (due to snow deeper than the tires can dig!) on occasion during the big storms, but so has everyone else.
> I have also pulled many trailers on a regular basis, and the Titan has handled them very well also. I've frequently pulled the 5700# (loaded) landscape trailer, 16' deck-over with the Bobcat S185 and occasionally (though not any more:crying, the 26' Chaparral cuddy cabin. There have been a few times when I have been known to pull the Bobcat around while the plow is on, and have had no issues still.
> Basically, I treat my Titan more like a 3/4 or 1 ton truck than I do a 1/2 ton, and with almost 70k hard miles, I really couldn't ask for anything more out of what was supposed to be the family rig. The only major downfall with this truck is the size of the bed, as it is a bit small (5.5'), but I have learned to adapt and overcome. Had I known the sudden lifestyle change would be coming about, I would have probably gone with a 3/4 or 1 ton, but when life threw me lemons, I made lemonade.
> 
> I hope this is/was helpful to anyone questioning the ability/capability of the Titan. Overall, I feel that this is by far the most capable and most reliable 1/2 ton truck I have ever owned.
> 
> AGAIN, THESE ARE MY OPINIONS, SO ALL THE "IMPORT HATERS" CAN JUST MOVE ALONG. THANK YOU.


I have an 04' Titan LE 4x4 crew cab with 115,000 miles on it and love it. I pull an 8,500lb trailer around during the mowing season everyday and have never had an issue with it. Its a solid truck! It actually pulls the trailer better than my 01 GMC 1 ton. I haven't put a plow on my titan cuz i have one on my 1 ton and don't need to yet. But its great to hear that others are having success with their titans too. I honestly think i could get my truck to last 300,000+ miles.


----------



## Greystorm

Liny great review man, I love my titan as well. I have a set of Bilstien 5150s all round the front struts are set to +1inch, to get rid of the factory rake, I'm looking at getting a western mid weight 7'6" steel plow, any opinions on western plows?


----------



## carl b

jandjcarpentry;1195672 said:


> Just use my 04 Titan w/Boss Sport Duty 7'6" plow for the first time. It handled it great, but It does sit a little low. I might install Timbrens.


this truck looks like it just rolled off the show room floor !


----------



## Greystorm

nhgranite;1183315 said:


> who plows with a jap truck? ussmileyflag


anybody who wants the truck to last over 100k. lol

Btw the Titan is built in Canton, Mississippi.


----------



## nhgranite

Greystorm;1199350 said:


> anybody who wants the truck to last over 100k. lol
> 
> Btw the Titan is built in Canton, Mississippi.


sarcasm, look at my sig.


----------



## linycctitan

Thanks for all the good feedback guys, good to hear I am not the only one working a Titan.

Looks good J&J - timbrens should work fine for you in the front, I've used them on other trucks with great results.



Greystorm;1199263 said:


> Liny great review man, I love my titan as well. I have a set of Bilstien 5150s all round the front struts are set to +1inch, to get rid of the factory rake, I'm looking at getting a western mid weight 7'6" steel plow, any opinions on western plows?


In all honesty, if Western offered more than the Suburbanite back when I was buying, I would have gone with them. As long as you go no heavier than 550-575 lbs you should be good to go. I wouldn't discount the new HTS, which is lighter (easier on the front end), I've heard alot of good feedback on them. I'd have to say that the best plows I have ever owned/used, in order, were: Fisher Speedcasters w/ Snofoils & engine driven hydros (had a few of them and sorely miss 'em); any Western with the exception of the Suburbaite (although they do have their place in the world, just not for me) and the "funky pump" that they used on some late unimounts and early ultramounts; then my SnoWay comes in third, although it has been quite good to me. I've also run some older Curtis & Meyer plows which weren't that great, but the new Meyer products look like they should be a lot better.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Just insatalled them. What an easy fix.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Here is my truck with Timbrens installed in front. Not bad.


----------



## Milwaukee

Greystorm;1199350 said:


> anybody who wants the truck to last over 100k. lol
> 
> Btw the Titan is built in Canton, Mississippi.


Let see if it reach 200K miles.

Look nice but I am concered about frame rot inside so keep update on that.

What mpg you average? You didn't say what engine so I think V8?


----------



## Greystorm

Milwaukee;1204936 said:


> Let see if it reach 200K miles.
> 
> Look nice but I am concerned about frame rot inside so keep update on that.
> 
> What mpg you average? You didn't say what engine so I think V8?


200k lol I'm pretty close already. I just recently passed 144k. I will without a doubt hit 200k with this truck. I do a ton of slow city driving, I average about 14.5mpg combined, but I have a heavy foot. 
Btw titans only come with a v8 and 5spd auto.

as far as frame rot, so far after almost 6 winters in NY salt belt, the under body frame isn't showing any rust.


----------



## toyotaplow

Last year in my local truck pull no one could come within 30' of a titan in the 1/2 ton stock class. I don't see many titans around here and I was very impressed with it.


----------



## plowguy43

Great review, they are nice trucks! Have you had any exhaust manifold issues, brake issues, or rear end problems? I know those were the biggest issue's with Titan's and in 08 they revamped the brakes. Very torquey engine matched to a very nice 5 speed auto- probably one of the best auto tranny's made.


----------



## barney14

*07 Titan LE*

Brakes - yep they suck
Rear end - replace at 45,000 miles
Ex Manifold - not yet
Rear Tires - many

Still love the truck.


----------



## linycctitan

plowguy43;1206352 said:


> Great review, they are nice trucks! Have you had any exhaust manifold issues, brake issues, or rear end problems? I know those were the biggest issue's with Titan's and in 08 they revamped the brakes. Very torquey engine matched to a very nice 5 speed auto- probably one of the best auto tranny's made.


Knock wood, I haven't had any of the brake, exhaust manifold or primary cat issues. I have been through 1 rear, but when my dealer replaced the entire unit, they did so with the newer 08.5 & up rear which is supposed to be better. Seemed to be holding up when I did my first oil drop on it, but it's coming due soon (I do it every 25k since I am not gentle with this truck) so we'll see what it looks like then.

J&J - Looks good man.

Mil - I don't think 200k is out if the question at all. As for frame rot, these frames are dipped before assembly. I live right down the road from the county yard and every truck that leaves or comes back with anything in the hopper is spreading (wayyyyy heavy on the salt around here), and I spend a ton of time on the beach in the summer, no rust anywhere on the underside (except for a few of the heatshields which are just tin junk). Best MPG I've gotten has been a tick over 19, worst was 6 (towing the bobcat with the blade on the truck), but I average about 14ish with a heavy foot.

Toyota - Good to hear. Yeah, the few times I've dumped it into 4LO and turned the E-Locker on, this thing felt unstoppable! In the spring I'm going to do the E-Lock mod so I can use it any time, not just in 4LO.


----------



## vtzdriver

A colleague owned a Titan for several years and his only issue was the door mechanism would freeze up.
It would not open and when it did, it would not close!!
More than once he drove to work holding the door handle!

Apparently there is a steel cable connector in the door that was flexed down and it would freeze. They reversed it in the shop to flex up and he had no more issues.

We just attributed it to a lack of what 'ice' was from the workers in the Miss. factory!!!


----------



## APBAinMaine

I just picked up a Titan; what a BEAST! Power, comfort, style. Manual says "DO NOT PLOW WITH THIS TRUCK," so I kind of panicked (my primary reason for buying it was to plow) and came here for some reviews. I'm pondering the Meyer LD V-plow (or the projected Buyers if they decide to make a mount for this truck). I could probably get by with the Snoway, but I'm nervous about a non-metal blade. If I'm going to have a heavy plow, I'd prefer the V-plow for my application. Wish a brothah luck!


----------



## mercer_me

APBAinMaine;1284378 said:


> I just picked up a Titan; what a BEAST! Power, comfort, style. Manual says "DO NOT PLOW WITH THIS TRUCK," so I kind of panicked (my primary reason for buying it was to plow) and came here for some reviews. I'm pondering the Meyer LD V-plow (or the projected Buyers if they decide to make a mount for this truck). I could probably get by with the Snoway, but I'm nervous about a non-metal blade. If I'm going to have a heavy plow, I'd prefer the V-plow for my application. Wish a brothah luck!


What year is your Titan? I checked the Meyer web site and they only listed plows for 2009 and older Titans. I also checked the Fisher web site and they listed plows for all years for the Titan. You should go to the Meyer dealer and ask them if you can get a Meyer LD V-plow for your Tundra. They will know more than the web site.


----------



## APBAinMaine

Ah, misread what you wrote. I'm good -- 2008. I had seen that, too.


----------



## plowguy43

APBAinMaine;1284856 said:


> Ah, misread what you wrote. I'm good -- 2008. I had seen that, too.


Nice purchase, I drove by Prime Nissan and they had written on the windshield of a Crew Cab ProX4 "$14,000 Off" I would strongly consider one of those if I didn't need a 2500.


----------



## linycctitan

Congrats on your Titan purchase. My Snoway is the steel blade, as I am not 100% confident in the poly either. I really do want to upgrade to the Meyer LdV though, but I have better things to do with that kind of money right now. Just wish my options weren't so limited back when I bought my plow. Back then my options were the Suburbanite/Homesteader, Boss SportDuty, Meyer STL or Snoway, and after seeing all of them in person the only logical choice that I felt would hold up to my commercial needs was the Snoway. I've had some minor issues, as all plows do, but dealer support for these sucks around here now. And now there are so many more good choices! Oh well. Good luck with your new truck, and if you want to learn more about these trucks, shoot me a pm and I'll steer you to some great sites if you haven't found them already.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

linycctitan;1288709 said:


> Congrats on your Titan purchase. My Snoway is the steel blade, as I am not 100% confident in the poly either. I really do want to upgrade to the Meyer LdV though, but I have better things to do with that kind of money right now. Just wish my options weren't so limited back when I bought my plow. Back then my options were the Suburbanite/Homesteader, Boss SportDuty, Meyer STL or Snoway, and after seeing all of them in person the only logical choice that I felt would hold up to my commercial needs was the Snoway. I've had some minor issues, as all plows do, but dealer support for these sucks around here now. And now there are so many more good choices! Oh well. Good luck with your new truck, and if you want to learn more about these trucks, shoot me a pm and I'll steer you to some great sites if you haven't found them already.


What issues have u had. I have an04 Titan with a Boss sport duty 7'6". I love it except back dragging sucks.


----------



## linycctitan

jandjcarpentry;1577595 said:


> What issues have u had. I have an04 Titan with a Boss sport duty 7'6". I love it except back dragging sucks.


I finally had my exhaust manifolds crack @ around 85k, so I replaced them with JBA Stainless Steel long tube headers and re-tuned the ecu with Uprev (this thing is a total animal now!). Over the course of the last 15k or so (about 95k now) I've replaced/upgraded the outer tierod ends, upper & lower ball joints and all the u-joints, with good, heavy-duty, greaseable units from Moog & Spicer. This was all done as PM, not due to breakage and as hard as use my truck, I was surprised to get that long out of the factory stuff, but the new parts are much more stout and since they are greaseable, I probably won't have to ever replace them again. As I've said before, I am very diligent when it comes to maintenance so every 25-30k I do a "spill & fill" on the trans, t-case and front/rear diff's, and engine oil & filter every 4500-5k. I have no doubts I'll get several more years out of this truck.

Backdragging with a lighter plow always sucks, that's the main reason I've stayed with my Snoway, the down pressure is a huge plus. I am actually talking with my newest (and good!) local Snoway dealer, looking to trade up to the 26R. That'll give me hydro wings for an 8' straight blade or a 7.5' scoop.

All in all I still stand by my opinion, that this truck is the most reliable, hardest working and most versatile half-ton I've ever owned. Nissan did a good job on the strength and design, but really screwed the pooch on marketing with the Titan, and I can only hope that when they do finally release the redesign (2014-15) that they realize where they went wrong and make the appropriate corrections.


----------

